# Oceania 10th Anniversary 2019



## TheSixthSide (Dec 22, 2018)

For those of you keen to get something more out of Worlds next year... 
Come to Oceania 10th Anniversary 2019! 
We're not quite ready to announce it on the WCA yet, but I know people are starting to make travel plans, so we're posting here to let people know what's happening. It'll be held in Wellington, New Zealand, and run from the 28th-30th of June. We're holding it then so that people can get the chance to see a bit of New Zealand, then travel to Sydney the weekend after, and finally to Worlds, for the full Oceania experience.
Hope to see a bunch of you there!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Dec 23, 2018)

I can highly recommend a side trip to New Zealand. It is an incredibly beautiful country. I have really enjoyed my visits there.


----------

